# Wii U, any good?



## tonyvdb

So with all the newest game platforms now available I am expecting the wii U to be at a fairly reduced price on Black Friday. Has anyone used one and is it still as kid friendly as the wii was? Is it worth buying as I want to move my wii into the kids play room and set up the Wii U in the Theater room for all of us to play.


----------



## cavchameleon

tonyvdb said:


> So with all the newest game platforms now available I am expecting the wii U to be at a fairly reduced price on Black Friday. Has anyone used one and is it still as kid friendly as the wii was? Is it worth buying as I want to move my wii into the kids play room and set up the Wii U in the Theater room for all of us to play.


Yes, it's still 'kid friendly'. It actually plays all the older games (discs, not the cartridges). My son is 7 and we figured Wii is the best route for that age. There is lot's of friendly software. The big advantage of the Wii U over previous ones it the ability to play from the controller independently using a display connected to the gaming device. Highly recommended!


----------



## tonyvdb

Can I still use the controllers that I have for the wii?


----------



## cavchameleon

Tony,

Yes, they can. Here is the compatibility list for the Wii U:

Controller support:

Two Wii U GamePad controllers (newer one with a display)
Up to four Wii Remotes (includes Wii Remote Plus)
Up to four Wii U Pro Controllers
Wii accessories (Classic controller, Nunchuk, Wii Balance Board)

So, if you are now using 4 controllers (sometimes we are), they are compatible with the Wii U. One thing about Nintendo, they make most of their things backwards compatible (unlike PS and Xbox). Our son and his friends us the Wii quite a bit, but also PC based games. Some of them use the PS or Xbox, but mostly revert to the Wii due to the many games available for younger kids.


----------



## tonyvdb

Ya, that's what I thought so great news. My daughters are only 7 and 9 so Xbox and PS are not really a great fit.
Thanks for the input so far


----------



## cavchameleon

Agreed. My son is 7 and his friends are all around 6-8, so like you, the Will is a much better/safer fit. Good luck with the sale prices! There should be a lot.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

I really like my Wii U. Super Mario 3D World is a blast! Also don't be afraid of signing up for Miiverse internet connectivity. Nintendo does an amazing job filtering out all the garbage so the kids don't see/hear/read anything in appropriate unlike Xbox Live or PSN. It's also great because people are helpful on Miiverse, so if your kid gets stuck they can look up help or tips for the game on there.


----------



## tonyvdb

Thanks, thats good to know


----------



## tonyvdb

Well, I ended up waiting till Cyber Monday and got the WiiU Mario & Luigi Deluxe edition for $249 on amazon. It was the lowest price I could find anywhere as it's now back up to $349
I think I did fairly good.


----------



## cavchameleon

tonyvdb said:


> Well, I ended up waiting till Cyber Monday and got the WiiU Mario & Luigi Deluxe edition for $249 on amazon. It was the lowest price I could find anywhere as it's now back up to $349
> I think I did fairly good.


That's Awesome!!! Great deal - nice Christmas Gift!!! Have Fun!!!


----------



## TheHills44060

I bought my gf the Wii U for xmas and she really loves it. I was worried because she really likes video games and I hadn't played them since the Atari days (she wanted a PlayStation 4 but I couldn't find one eeeek) so I took a shot with the Wii U. 

First she really likes the integration of the new controller with the online apps as well as being able to play games and watch movies on it. The television control is a great addition too.

I like the motion sensor games and the racing games but she could care less about those. Tekken , Injustice, The Cave and The Lego series are her favorites so far. 

I'm worried Nintendo is going to dump the console soon and no more games will be created but for now it's been a good purchase.


----------

